# Model Engine Builder



## cfellows (Aug 12, 2010)

I haven't received an issue of Model Engine Builder since issue #21 which was Nov-Dec 2009. Has anyone else received a more recent issue?

Chuck


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 12, 2010)

The last issue I received was #21. Not sure what month that was but it has been a long time. 

-TS


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 12, 2010)

Yesterday Mike (editor) said that #22 was just about ready.
Gail in NM


----------



## jackfrost (Aug 23, 2010)

Great Magazine.

I think the information in it is awsome, but it seems to have become a bi-annual publication ... ;D


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 23, 2010)

jackfrost  said:
			
		

> Great Magazine.
> 
> I think the information in it is awsome, but it seems to have become a bi-annual publication ... ;D




To be honest, I'd rather get one twice a year than not at all!!


----------



## kuhncw (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree with Steve. MEB is worth the wait.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't disagree. It is a great magazine. My concern was that it might be disappearing forever. That would be a big loss.

Chuck


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think that it will disappear. 
As I recall, Mike said that this issue was delayed because he decided to do the the main build article himself. It took longer than expected. I think he also muttered something about "never again".
Gail in NM


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 23, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> My concern was that it might be disappearing forever. That would be a big loss.



Maybe Mike is struggling to find good articles. We could all start checking with him to see if he is interested in some of the things we do. He did a piece on the Co2 V8 and I never thought he would be interested in it. I think he is interested in the little v8 when (if) it runs. I am really leaning that way. It's a pain doing the articles but if we all give a little, we will all gain alot.


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 19, 2010)

Email from the editor says that the next issue is at the printer and should mail Thursday, Sept 23.
Gail in NM


----------

